# 80 lbs Pork Butt Finished - 4 diff Sausages & snack sticks *Tons of Pics



## thoseguys26 (Jan 29, 2012)

I definitely dove head first with my new smoker & access to a commercial grinder and stuffer! I got a great deal from a friend who sold me 80lbs of pork butt for $1.02 /lb and 4 whole ham hocks at $1.20 /lb for prosciutto. I'll get to the prosciutto later because I'm many months away from the final product.

15 lbs of Fresh Italian

15 lbs of Fresh Hot Italian

32 lbs of Jalepeno Cheddar (10 lbs smoked)

10 lbs Dried Italian (still drying)

10 lbs Smoked Snack Sticks (3lbs pork 7 lbs beef(27% fat))

Took the bones out of each butt and saved them for soup. If you've never cleaned butts for sausage before, it is very *IMPORTANT* to not just look everywhere for the thin pieces of bone but feel the entire butt with your fingers because a lot of time you cannot see them. Depending on the pig, some have more of the calcium plates then others and you have to make sure you go through each piece of meat very thoroughly or you'll have ground pieces of bone in your sausage.

I cut them in strips, brought it over to my Italian friends house and used his super grinder. Without the bones I got a total of 75lbs of meat. Ground it once, course grind and it only took 7.5 minutes! That saved me hours..

I weighed them out in batches and mixed my seasonings in and let them sit overnight.

Luckily my awesome Italian neighbor / good friend had a 25-30lb stuffer! More hours of life saved..

Stuffed them all and let them sit a day to bloom.

Took 5lbs of the spicy italian and reg italian and hung them for *Dried Sausage*. *TIP* - While hanging to dry, it's important to squeeze them between your hands to flatten them out. You can pinch them with your thumbs and fingers but I find if you squeeze them between your hands while they are flat with fingers together ( as if you're praying to the sausage gods). This helps prevent a hollow area inside the middle to form while drying. That way you won't have a nice pocket for bacteria to grow. *TIP 2* - grind the meat another time so it's finer. This will also help reduce the amount of air pockets. I'll post a money shot in a couple weeks when they're finished and I can slice into one.

I smoked 10 lbs of the *Jalapeno Cheddar* (hight temp cheddar) 1 hour cold smoke and less than three hrs at 225-260 for an IT of 160-165°. They turned out great. That was my first time using the high temp cheese, wow cool stuff. You get such nice pockets of cheese rather than your cheese just melting everywhere.

Fresh *garlic tip*. Use a garlic press and then smoosh and flatten them with a flat knife to make a paste. This way you will have no chunks of garlic but just the fresh flavor.

Partially freeze your sausage before *vacuum sealing* them and it'll be easier to package them and they'll keep their shape better.

The *snack sticks* came out fantastic, especially for my very first attempt at them. I learned some valuable things though. I used 3 lbs pork and 7 lbs (27% fat) beef.

I either smoked them at to high of a temp or I never should have skipped the ice bath because when they cooled some sticks had a build up of fat that settled on the bottom.  It easily scraped away and didn't seem to change any flavor but I'll prevent it next time.

When I type up my recipes from my notebook of scribbles, I can share some of my spices if interested. I'm curing a pork loin right now for some CB! can't wait - all of the CB pictures on this site made me take a special trip to the store yesterday.

Enjoy!


























































































































day one dry







day5 dry - notice the shape change (from praying to the sausage god)







Smoked Jal Ched


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow - that is amazing. Looks great


----------



## diesel (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow!  looks good.  That was a lot of work but the payoff is awesome.  I like the sausage stuffer.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 29, 2012)

Diesel said:


> Wow!  looks good.  That was a lot of work but the payoff is awesome.  I like the sausage stuffer.


The stuffer is super heavy duty as you can see. Almost hard to move around by yourself.

My older brothers are bugging me every day for a care package!  I won't have to buy sausage for a while. I just made some homemade sausage and lentil soup...very good.


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 29, 2012)

Talk about diving in head first!  Wow, what a production!  That is awesome!  Way to go


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 29, 2012)

GrayStratCat said:


> Talk about diving in head first!  Wow, what a production!  That is awesome!  Way to go


My girlfriend thought I was insane. She gave me 'the look' yesterday when I came home with a huge pork loin..


----------



## boykjo (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like your hard work has paid off... that's some great looking sausages there...........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and plenty of it

Joe


----------



## scrappynadds (Jan 29, 2012)

quit the start.............Make's me wonder what your going to do when you get the hang of things


----------



## sprky (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 29, 2012)

Scrappynadds said:


> quit the start.............Make's me wonder what your going to do when you get the hang of things


It's quite addicting..as you all know! I'm not exactly a rookie but at the same time I am ~  I was born into a hunting & fishing & farming family so I've been around plenty of meat and cooking. My first year of sausage making (3 years ago) I used mainly all in one spice packs. Everything turned out great BUT I couldn't stand the fact it wasn't 100% my own. So now it's all from scratch and I'm loving it! I've learned to write everything down and to measure by weight all the time if you want to be able to duplicate with precision.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 29, 2012)

sprky said:


>


Thanks sprky!


----------



## johnnie walker (Jan 29, 2012)

Awesome looking sausage and sticks! That was a full days work!


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 29, 2012)

all I can say is _*WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

Looks great !!!!! lot of work but well worth it !!!!!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 29, 2012)

*I don't know about everyone else, but most of the fun and enjoyment of processing, cooking, smoking, curing, etc etc is to watch, hear, & know the enjoyment and excitement your friends and family have when they eat your food*.

I love the fact my two older brothers are begging me to send them sausage, turkey legs, jerky, etc. I know it's better for them then what they usually get plus little brother can smoke some good food! I'm turning out to be one of those guys who gives meat presents for all occasions..


----------



## venture (Jan 29, 2012)

Whoa!  Major league effort there!

Looks great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 29, 2012)

Venture said:


> Whoa!  Major league effort there!
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Thanks Venture, I used to live just outside the line of the city limit sign in Lincoln, NE years ago! I remember some great trout fishing, bird/duck / deer hunting and trapping in those parts. We had a little ranch and had a cow a year, chickens, ducks, geese, goats, turkey's and a peacock who'd welcome us home on the top of our roof calling out his yelp yelp. Good memories!

Good smoking to you too!


----------



## teeznuts (Jan 30, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> *I don't know about everyone else, but most of the fun and enjoyment of processing, cooking, smoking, curing, etc etc is to watch, hear, & know the enjoyment and excitement your friends and family have when they eat your food*.
> 
> I love the fact my two older brothers are begging me to send them sausage, turkey legs, jerky, etc. I know it's better for them then what they usually get plus little brother can smoke some good food! I'm turning out to be one of those guys who gives meat presents for all occasions..


Amazing! I got overwhelmed just reading it all. Meat presents are the best presents you can give. Smoked cheese and sea salt work too.


----------



## big casino (Jan 30, 2012)

nice job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2012)

Man o man! That's one heck of a job you did. Everything looks great, and I love the stuffer & grinder!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 30, 2012)

teeznuts said:


> Amazing! I got overwhelmed just reading it all. Meat presents are the best presents you can give. Smoked cheese and sea salt work too.


I have to try cheese and sea salt one of these days!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 30, 2012)

That's a load of sausage for sure. I love it!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone! This website and all of the great members who share great pics and recipes definitely helped inspire a little bit. Thanks for all of the comments.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 30, 2012)

Now that is a load of meat! Love it. I recently ordered a stuffer and I'm waiting on it to arrive, but if you wouldn't mind sharing some of your recipes I'd really like to give them a try! Still sitting here mouth gaping at your accomplishments!


----------



## sam3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Great post! Excellent job!!


----------



## frosty (Jan 31, 2012)

Spectacular work!  What a great neighbor yu have to allow you to use his equipment, and the results look great.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks all!  I'm not sure why...but the fresh Jalapeno Cheddar sausage's were my favorite of them all and the JCSmoked ones were my least. The smoke seemed to enhance some of the spices that tasted more mild in the unsmoked version. They will still get eaten but not as fast as the unsmoked JC's.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 31, 2012)

Really nice, that's a ton of work for sure! Every bit worth it!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 31, 2012)

I just overnighted two boxes of sausages & turkey legs to my brother's in WI for valentines day. Thanks to everyone here that has shared IT temps, and convinced me to buy a amns, mes 40 - big batch #1 was a success! Cheers!


----------



## meddling kids (Jan 31, 2012)

Everything looks great. I'm going on vacation for a few weeks but when i get back I'm starting my sausage making adventures. Good to see another Colorado person too!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 1, 2012)

Meddling Kids said:


> Everything looks great. I'm going on vacation for a few weeks but when i get back I'm starting my sausage making adventures. Good to see another Colorado person too!


Hit me up if you have any questions. I'm no pro, yet, but I've put my time in 'hands on' and on this site, plus I have a few personal resources. I might be fishing the ark soon so I'll be by your neighborhood.


----------



## meddling kids (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 2, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 2, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> Hit me up if you have any questions. I'm no pro, yet, but I've put my time in 'hands on' and on this site, plus I have a few personal resources. I might be fishing the ark soon so I'll be by your neighborhood.







Meddling Kids said:


> Everything looks great. I'm going on vacation for a few weeks but when i get back I'm starting my sausage making adventures. Good to see another Colorado person too!


Nice to see some others here from Colorado!


----------



## jason76 (Feb 2, 2012)

That looks awsome. I am in Afghanistan right now, but when i get home in a couple weeks I am gonna try my hand at making sausage. My wife bought me a grinder/stuffer, nothing fancy but hopefully it'll get the job done. My question is, what type of casings are best to use? I am planning on making brat sized and maybe some breakfast. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jno51 (Feb 2, 2012)

Off the chart ! ! Hell of a job. LOOKS AWESOME !


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 2, 2012)

I would definitely recommend natural hog or beef casings. If you want a little smaller sized 'natural' than you can buy sheep. I made all of these with natural hog. They have a nice snap, hold together strong while stuffing, when twisted 2-3 times they stay put (always twist in the other direction each sausage, left 3 twists, stuff another, right 3 twists, etc) and they don't interfere with eating!

I ordered these from this website for the first time, and I will continue to order here because I was extremely pleased.

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=85_94_96&products_id=303

That pack stuff's like 150 lbs so just wash what you need and put the rest in the fridge.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry brother but I got to ask, when ya hung the fresh italian sausage to bloom /dry for a day , did ya hang it in the frig?

Awesome load of sausage sounds like you're hooked


----------



## kadoka (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks awesome! A job well done for sure. Can't wait to see your recipes


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 2, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> Sorry brother but I got to ask, when ya hung the fresh italian sausage to bloom /dry for a day , did ya hang it in the frig?
> 
> Awesome load of sausage sounds like you're hooked


The stuff I'm hanging is drying for about 3 weeks. No fridge, my garage doesn't get over 40° in the winter. I monitor the temp and make adjustments if needed. My italian friends have been making dried sausage for 60 years and they don't monitor their temps, they just dry it (and prosciutto) in the winter months. I was skeptical at first but after I ate their dried sausage I had to learn. I'm learning but I let science do the safe work.


----------



## rickt (Feb 2, 2012)

Well this is my first post as a new subscriber to this site, and I am well impressed with your efforts.

Cheers

Richard

Auckland

New Zealand


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 2, 2012)

rickt said:


> Well this is my first post as a new subscriber to this site, and I am well impressed with your efforts.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Thanks Richard, I am honored your first post was regarding mine!  As I've been told and you'll be told by others, please go to the Forum > Announcements > Roll Call and introduce yourself to everyone. There are a lot of genuine and good people here who are willing to help with anything they can and as you'll soon find out, they know a lot! 

Cheers!


----------



## jason76 (Feb 3, 2012)

What are you thoughts on collagen casings?


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 3, 2012)

jason76 said:


> What are you thoughts on collagen casings?


I've only used collagen with my snack sticks. They're not a tough/forgiving as the natural casings won't give you the exact same 'snap' but they still will give you a 'snap'. Actually, one company (I will never use again) that I bought 19mm collagen casings from just broke on me the entire roll. Waste of money. The new brand I use worked great. I've never used them for sausages though. I read somewhere that you can get collagen casings that will have the slight curve built in so it looks like a natural casing but they are even more expensive.
 

Try to do some reading in the forums:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=collagen+for+sausage


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 3, 2012)

As it seems no one else asked , I'm curious about your dry curing. You never mentioned cure in your recipes but I'm assuming it was in there?  even though your old neighbors might dry it for weeks you never mentioned if they use a cure in the process.. You need to be careful how you post the recipes here, only because newbies will follow it line for line and to dry cure a sausage without cure that wouldn't be safe in our little community here.

I'm not busting on ya just trying to watch out for the newb's


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 3, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Wow - that is amazing. Looks great


When you moved this from "Pork" to "Sausage" my original post with all of the info and pics has disappeared. ?


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 3, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> As it seems no one else asked , I'm curious about your dry curing. You never mentioned cure in your recipes but I'm assuming it was in there?


I never actually posted recipes yet just the process. That's a good point and I'll remember that in the future.

I have to digitize my recipe and I will post some info and spices. When my original post get fixed (it disappeared!) I will edit it and add info about cure. I used sodium nitrite in my dried sausage. My neighbor and other Italian friend have never used any cure. Just salt and a cold garage. I used sodium nitrite for my snack sticks. You have to be very careful about the temp of the drying room and humidity if you use cure or not.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 3, 2012)

Glad to hear you used cure and I'm looking forward to your recipes if you do share them.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Scarbelly, when you get a chance can you fix this post I created? *

*Two things; First, It says you created the original post, second, my lengthy original post (w/20+ pics) is no longer here.*

*Thanks!*!


----------



## venture (Feb 3, 2012)

I was confused as well?

Seems like something is missing.

I know it will be fixed.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 4, 2012)

Found your post and moved it back to the thread.......

Joe


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 4, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Found your post and moved it back to the thread.......
> 
> Joe


You are the man JOE! Thanks!


----------



## smokymike (Feb 4, 2012)

You done your homework and it shows, very very nice job!


----------



## skully (Feb 4, 2012)

good job.......love to git me hands on that stuffer......what a machine


----------



## roller (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks like the sausage God has arrived...nice job man !!!!!!!!  Love that stuffer...


----------



## the butcher (Feb 5, 2012)

Thats some great stuff there man. Looks goooood. I think you may want to try some dried jalapeno in the recipe for the smoked ones instead of fresh next time. Years ago we used to smoke cheddar jalapeno sausages on a regular basis at work and found that if we tried the fresh jalapeno in the recipe instead that they didn't turn out as good. You may be pleasantly surprised if you substitute dried jalapeno in your recipe next time. And it also looks like your making prosciutto as well. My grandpa used to make prosciutto every couple of years or so when I was growing up. Its such a beautiful thing. How large were those pork legs when you started them off? They look good already.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 6, 2012)

Roller said:


> Looks like the sausage God has arrived...nice job man !!!!!!!!  Love that stuffer...









 I still have a long ways to go before I'm completely satisfied. I'm quite picky though but in a good way!


the butcher said:


> Thats some great stuff there man. Looks goooood. I think you may want to try some dried jalapeno in the recipe for the smoked ones instead of fresh next time. You may be pleasantly surprised if you substitute dried jalapeno in your recipe next time. And it also looks like your making prosciutto as well. My grandpa used to make prosciutto every couple of years or so when I was growing up. Its such a beautiful thing. How large were those pork legs when you started them off? They look good already.


I will triy dried in my next small batch. I did dry a bunch but then ground into powder and used that with fresh.  I think they were 20lbs or so. I have to rinse them today and start the next step. Can't wait!!  I just found a friend who is a chef and has an industrial slicer that I can use when the prosciutto is finished.


----------



## jus smokin 1 (Feb 6, 2012)

You got it goin' on brother. Good lord, them sausages look good!


----------



## shartmann (Feb 9, 2012)

WOW! That looks FANTASTIC!!  GREAT JOB


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks! Cheers! It's fun trying to come up with new ways to eat the sausage (since I made 75lbs) like soups, eggs, pastas, etc.

My two older brothers in WI are sure glad their little brother got a MES 40 and is addicted to meat.  If anyone has any unique ideas to put some sausage in, let me know!


----------



## tgil (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice work!  Good times! Like you, I get a lot of satifaction in people complimenting your hard work.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 11, 2012)

tgil said:


> Nice work!  Good times! Like you, I get a lot of satifaction in people complimenting your hard work.


tgil, I just wish I could share it with everyone! At least my bro's are getting to enjoy it.

**My prosciutto is in phase two! I'll start a new thread soon and get the info started.


----------



## ronrude (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow, imptessive production!  that looks like a ton of work but worthwhile.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been getting a lot of great comments on the sausage's, especially the jalapeno cheddar.

Dried Sausage is FINISHED!! Besides it being a little fattier than I like, it turned out very nicely.  I did a test with one of them (recommended by my neighbor) and boiled it for 5 minute to melt the fat and then pan sear it. It was tasty, will be good in many different recipes. Next time I'll leave out most of the fat.

My favorite though is to just gnaw on it while I'm out fly fishing.








One of the left is the boiled & fried.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 17, 2012)

Prosciutto is being pressed and I guess I can't lift weights for a little bit :) It's a legitimate excuse!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 25, 2012)

The prosciutto is done :)  I'll make a post soon with some details and pics. Hell of a lengthy process but well well worth it!


----------



## johnyd (Jul 26, 2012)

awesome work alround! You seem to have it nailed!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 26, 2012)

johnyd said:


> awesome work alround! You seem to have it nailed!


Thanks johnyd, I can't even begin to tell you how much I've learned in the past 6-9 months.... When you have a master living next door it sorta helps.. :)


----------



## bigkahunaranch (Jul 26, 2012)

That is some wonderful stuff. Ya just cant beat homemade sausage.

So what casings did you use for the meat stick? Sheep ?

Thanks for posting all the pictures.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 26, 2012)

bigkahunaranch said:


> That is some wonderful stuff. Ya just cant beat homemade sausage.
> 
> So what casings did you use for the meat stick? Sheep ?
> 
> Thanks for posting all the pictures.


Thanks, you really can't beat it. Especially for the single fact that you know what's in it!   I did use sheep casings on the sticks, I think they were 20mm but I'll have to double check. Next time I'll be using some even smaller and I'm about due to make some more.

You're welcome, I try to post as many photos as I can as it really helps out to see & learn what others are doing.


----------



## schaydu (Jul 26, 2012)

droooolllllllll........


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 26, 2012)

schaydu said:


> droooolllllllll........


You should've seen my dog! She can't leave my side but especially when I'm in the garage making 80lbs of sausage. How many dogs do you know that would stay away from all that sausage even when left alone for extended periods of time? She's a good girl.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 26, 2012)

Cool, great job, lots of work but looks like it has paid off, good dog.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 26, 2012)

Definitely did!  Homemade is the way to go! She's having pups in about 6 days!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice job.

I like the dry, I gotta get back in the saddle again soon.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jul 27, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> Prosciutto is being pressed and I guess I can't lift weights for a little bit :) It's a legitimate excuse!


thoseguys26, I have been interested in trying this. Would you have some insight on how to begin salt curing a ham, time temperature? I have NEVER tried a lot of things before joining this site. It has given me the confidence to try many new and interesting things....

Thanks ShoneyBoy


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 27, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> thoseguys26, I have been interested in trying this. Would you have some insight on how to begin salt curing a ham, time temperature? I have NEVER tried a lot of things before joining this site. It has given me the confidence to try many new and interesting things....
> 
> Thanks ShoneyBoy


Will do. I'm soaking one right now and in a few days I'll slice it up and let you know.


nepas said:


> Nice job.
> 
> I like the dry, I gotta get back in the saddle again soon.


I got a little antsy and kept pressing the dry sausage to make sure no air pockets were in it. That's why they're so flat looking :)


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 31, 2012)

teaser photo  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Screen Shot 2012-07-31 at 4.09.42 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 31, 2012


----------



## shoneyboy (Jul 31, 2012)

OMGoodness !!! That looks good!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So would be in line with prosciutto and you can eat it like that or will you still need to cook it???


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 31, 2012)

She's ready to eat my friend. I guess if you don't hear from me again, then the prosciutto got me!


----------



## rippper (Aug 1, 2012)

Noticed you have a mes 40, and no mod to even the heat....the product looks great, did you have to rotate the shelves or did they seem to smoke pretty even.....beeen hanging my sticks, but it looks like you can get more in using 4 shelves...thx


----------



## shoneyboy (Aug 1, 2012)

Something that delicate and delicious looking can’t be bad for you…….


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 1, 2012)

rippper said:


> Noticed you have a mes 40, and no mod to even the heat....the product looks great, did you have to rotate the shelves or did they seem to smoke pretty even.....beeen hanging my sticks, but it looks like you can get more in using 4 shelves...thx


I don't have a mod to even the heat and it was pretty even besides a couple hot spots but I would just move sticks / sausages around a bit if I noticed some looking more done then others. Next time I'll do a better job on measuring out the sticks to perfectly fit my racks.

I will be adding a tile to the heat element to help the heat distribution. I found filling the four racks with jerky is an easy way to find your hot spots.


Shoneyboy said:


> Something that delicate and delicious looking can’t be bad for you…….


The fat is delicious.. melts in your mouth.


----------



## shoneyboy (Aug 1, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> Prosciutto is being pressed and I guess I can't lift weights for a little bit :) It's a legitimate excuse!


Still trying to see if I understand this right….. What you have in that bin is a fresh ham covered in a lot of salt, Right??? And the weight is to squeeze all of the “juices” out of it???? and squeeze as much salt into it as it can stand....Right??? What about curing salt? how long does this process take, time wise? And temperature? How do you judge that? Better yet, is there a book that you would recommend about this process…maybe that would give me better in-site and not be such a bother to you…..ShoneyBoy


----------



## smokin phil (Sep 16, 2015)

Up for adoption: 55 year old male, with wife and two kids. All love sausage and dried meats..... 

Lol....... 


But seriously, if you're considering adoption.. ...


----------

